# Any single women looking to freeze their eggs in the near future?



## bow12376 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well the title speaks for itself. I'm a newly single 37yr old women who will be starting the egg freezing process in less than 2 wks now. I want to give myself the best chance possible of having a child. Would be lovely if somedody else was going through the same thing at the same time....


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not me personally, but there was an interesting four page article on egg freezing in the Sunday Times yesterday 'Ice, Ice Babies' which is definitely worth a look.

Freezing an embryo has much greater success rates, but not for everyone and especially if you want to have a baby as part of a couple. 

Wish you lots of luck. I'm definitely going to freeze my eggs once baby 1 is born...just in case 


Helena


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

there are some single ladies who have done thus so maybe they"ll be along soon

l


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi bow
I read an article that said this process is no longer now classed as 'experimental', but due to the instable nature of eggs once thawed you have a lower success rate of any surviving than if you freeze embryos.

Have you considered fertilizing some of your eggs to increase your chances at a pregnancy?
x


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello Bow
Welcome to FF. I really hope this is of as much use to you as it is to me. I am currently undergoing treatment, my third cycle, at The Lister in London. My two previous cycles were as an egg sharer with the purposes of freezing my eggs. I am no longer allowed to share and am now in the middle of a cycle to freeze embryos with donor sperm. It has taken me a long time to get my head around using a donor even for freezing (about 2 years!) but now I feel very comfortable with my decision. Freezing eggs is ok in my view but I was always told I would need 30 eggs to make it viable and that, for me, would be at least 3 cycles. It's an expensive lottery ticket. Embryos have MUCH better success rates, they are more robust and your chances of eventual pregnancy are vastly increased. Please do not rely on egg freezing as the magic answer, it isn't. What it is is better than doing nothing and at best a poor insurance policy. Not wanting to be doom and gloom though and it's good to be taking such positive steps. If you are "recently single" too my best wishes, I know how hard it can be as under a year ago my boyfriend who I had been with for 4 years and I had to break up because he realised that he didn't want (any more) children. We tried everything including me trying to convince myself I could give up being a mother, but in the end we both knew we had to part in order for me to hopefully find the father of my children or start my family on my own and hope I would meet my husband later in life. If you would like to PM me please do. I am part way through my treatment with egg collection probably next Wednesday. Good luck and my very best wishes for a successful treatment.


----------



## bow12376 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thankyou all for your replies. Unfortunately having a baby on my own using a donor is just not an option for me as I don't have much in the way of immediate family for support. I'm really hoping I can get enough eggs to make it worthwile as i can only afford one cycle of treatment. Egg freezing  is much more successful than it used to be due to new methods used in the last few years. I've been told by my clinic if I get 8 eggs, (the prediction going on my afc) at least 6 should survive the thaw so just hoping I will at least get 8! The clinic Im going is also resonsable for over half of all babies born in the UK from frozen eggs so taking that as a good sign.


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Dear Bow
I hope you are well. I just wanted to mention a success story to you in case this helps... I met up with a new friend on Monday. Her friend froze her eggs in London (I think she said the Cromwell could that be it?) when she was 36. She is now 45 and it worked (with a 20% chance), she is pregnant! I don't know how many eggs she started out with but it does just go to show. She is the only lady I have ever heard of in my network for whom this has had a positive outcome but it is always great to hear. One thing I did want to mention to you is that you said that finances are only allowing one shot at this. I do not think this is enough but of course it is better than nothing. I thought I would mention to you that LWC do a 3 cycle package for £9k, and there might be other options you could look into to make more cycles financially viable. You could then transfer your eggs to your chosen clinic ie where you are now. It might possibly be worth a shot looking beyond this one cycle, so I thought I would mention it. Good luck and all the best.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Bow - I read an article about egg freezing options in Germany and the doctor recommends that women freeze them in their 20s to give the best chance up to late 40s to use them, but in any case your eggs will never be any younger than today so go for it if it's important to you!x


----------



## bow12376 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thankyou for sharing that success story natclare, so nice to hear of someone having success with egg freezing


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Bow, if you didn't listen to the You and Yours piece about egg freezing today on Radio 4, it might be worth checking out on IPlayer.  It featured at around 12:50 this afternoon.  It was quite encouraging I thought.   


A-Mx


----------



## PatriciaF (May 12, 2013)

Hi Bow,

It sounds as if you're in a very similar position to me: I'm 35 and will be starting my first egg freezing cycle shortly.  I know the success rates are better with embryos but I'm single and, at the moment, can't get my head round freezing embryos using donor sperm but don't have the support network to go ahead with sperm donation and a baby on my own.  I am still hopeful that I'll meet someone to have my children with but my AMH levels are already below normal and I just want to try and do something to give myself a chance of having a family.

By the date of your post, you'll have done the cycle... I just joined but would love to be in contact with someone going through a similar thing so do drop me a message if you like.  How are you?  How are you feeling about it all now?

P


----------



## conversation (May 30, 2013)

I'm 39 years old - tests look positive - seriously considering freezing my eggs as no partner on the horizon - currently trying to decide between LWC, Bridge (and possibly CRGH). Anyone got any views / advice on these clinics?


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi 

I froze my eggs 5 years ago
I have just used these eggs ( age 40) and got my bfp (on the first cycle) only yesterday!
So yes it does work
I had 9 eggs collected 8 were suitable for freezing . I had previously completed cycles and donated my eggs to 2 ladies
7 of the 8 survived the thaw ( I cried with relief when I heard that)

It's very early days but I have my first scan in 2 weeks 
Wish me luck!
Happy to answer any questions
X


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Calypso that is fantastic news ... so good to hear of success in something which is still relatively new. Wish you all the best for healthy and easy pregnancy!

I recently enquiried at LWC Darlington about egg freezing. I'm pregnant by DIUI but would like to do egg freezing in case I meet a daddy in the future. The consultant wasn't positive at all - suggested embryo freezing, which kind of defeats the object I had in mind. He said they had had a child born from a frozen egg, but that was only because they'd frozen egg to time in with a cycle of IVF so defrosted quickly after the freeze. 

I think it's important to go with clinics that have experience of the procedure - I did read a Sunday Times article ... I mentioned it on an earlier post to this thread. I'm sure there was mention of a clinic in the Midlands which had had the most successes, but their name escapes me.

X


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Calypso - GREAT to hear your news and congratulations. It certainly gives me lots of hope that the egg freezing wasn't a complete waste of time! May I ask which clinic you are at? And also how did your partner feel about it all? Did you try naturally or go straight to using the frozen eggs?
All the best
xx


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for you good wishes I can't believe I'm pregnant but now worrying about my first scan... There's always something !

I am with Care manchester
I was single when I had eggs frozen ( I'd come out of a long term relationship) then last year I met my dp who had had a vasectomy before he met me. He changed his mind virtually as soon as we got together . So we had that as an added challenge. After a consultation with care they recommended rather than a reversal op which can take 12-18 months for a clear sample and no guarantees of success, that we use my frozen eggs, have a surgical sperm retrival operation then have ICSI ivf ( where sperm is injected directly into the egg)
It made sense to use the frozen eggs as they were 5 years younger . We were going to have the best chance with the frozen eggs and thankfully - touch wood I'm pregnant
So it does work
I would have had much reduced odds with my fresh eggs at 4o

X


----------

